# Computer Aided Design software used by manufacturers



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone know what kind of 3D surface modelling software is being used in the automotive industry? 

Are they using in-house solutions? Or contracting 3rd party software companies?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Does anyone know what kind of 3D surface modelling software is being used in the automotive industry?
> 
> Are they using in-house solutions? Or contracting 3rd party software companies?


I did some reasearch on this for my Master's project last year....

GM uses some in-house developed products in conjunction with some products modified for their use. In fact, their design center in Michigan has become the 5th largest computing center in the WORLD! Hard to believe they still can't build a good car.

Most of the others use 3rd party software. I'm sorry I can't provide any names/vendors. All of my research and my paper are at home.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Does anyone know what kind of 3D surface modelling software is being used in the automotive industry?
> 
> Are they using in-house solutions? Or contracting 3rd party software companies?


 :dunno: But, I'd bet most tools are 3rd party, for I'd doubt that car companies would want to be in the s/w dev business.

A quick google search led me to a job position listing these tools:

CAD Tools

ProE 
Solid works 
Unigraphics 
Ideas 
Catia 
ICEM

CAE Tools

LS: DYNA 3D 
ABAQUS 
ADAMS 
NASTRAN 
Pam Crash 
Hypermesh 
Pro/ Mechanica 
Mold Flow 
Cosmos 
NISA 
Fluent 
ANSYS 
ANSA 
SOFY


----------



## jvquattro (Oct 11, 2005)

I work in the Automotive Industry both in production in Racing for a high profile company. We use CATIA V5 globally.

Others in racing also use 

Pro/E
UG


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

jvquattro said:


> I work in the Automotive Industry both in production in Racing for a high profile company. We use CATIA V5 globally.


Ditto! Most OEMs and suppliers use CATIA almost exclusively.


----------



## michelwilliam (Dec 18, 2021)

This is accomplished by gathering and processing accurate real-time manufacture throughout the whole manufacturing process. If you want more details to check out the page Industrial Fasteners.


----------

